# Skymed experience?  Can't find reviews.



## Gussie (Jan 14, 2011)

Seriously considering purchasing an annual plan to cover emergency air transport home in case of critical illness. 
I am trying to do my homework because the cost is about $400 year but can't find much on them either positive or negative. 
Anyone have any experience with their service or know someone who has?
Thanks.


----------



## Cabocathie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Reply Gussie Re SkyMed*

see survivor stories - testimonials from people who have been evacuated at skymed.com/cathiesmith


----------



## chellej (Jan 15, 2011)

My husband travels worldwide for work and always takes his spot.  recently they sent us an offer for this evac service... You can purchase annual or short term.

http://www.geosalliance.com/medivac-cost.html


----------



## Kagehitokiri2 (Jan 15, 2011)

why not medjet?


----------



## Gussie (Jan 15, 2011)

I was looking at Skymed in particular because we are Royal Resorts members and there is a benefit; Skymed offers a member discount and RR gives you points. However if there is a similar service that is better or less expensive we would go with that. Thanks for the other suggestions.  I'll take a look at them.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 16, 2011)

Have you looke at Vacation Guard timeshare travel insurance?  You buy a plan based on the number of timeshare weeks you own, and it covers you for all timeshare trips for one year.  We own 7 weeks and pay $99 a year.  It includes $100,000 in medical evacuation coverage, in addition to other coverage.

It's the TS Travel insurance that Marriott and Starwood sell, and that give me some confidence that it's reputable.  However, I wouldn't buy it from Starwood or Marriott, because then the policy is limited to that system only.


----------



## Gussie (Jan 16, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestions. 
It looks like Travel Guard provides the coverage we need at the lowest price. 

Still interested in first- or second-hand experiences actually making claims....


----------



## tiel (Jan 16, 2011)

Gussie said:


> Seriously considering purchasing an annual plan to cover emergency air transport home in case of critical illness.



I have no experience with med evac insurance, though we have been considering it as we age.  Before you invest in a policy (especially a general policy with broad coverage), though, I would suggest  you ask specific questions about what is included in the coverage.  For example, in the case of critical illness, would the policy cover evacuation to your home or just to the nearest appropriate medical facility?  Would transport be by air, or would a less expensive mode be authorized if available and adequate?  It might be worth examining WHO makes the decision about evacuation too...the local treating physician and/or the insurer, and what say might you/your traveling companions have in the decision?

Maybe all you are interested in is having some basic coverage, and don't really care too much about the details...you just want to be taken care of in an emergency.  But if you really want to be transported home in a medical emergency, I would ask some questions so you get what you want, should you or a traveling companion become critically ill.


----------

